# Treatment for dead skin on pawpads?



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I noticed that my Metoo has quite a bit dead skins on her pawpads, both front paws and feet, but front ones are better. Possibly it's been a while but I didn't notice. I want to know if it is a concern? Because my Meatball doesn't have those dead skin on her pawpads at all. Also how can I make it better? I would like to apply some hand lotion on Metoo's pawpads, but afraid that she will ingest them when grooming her paws.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

do you have any vaseline or glycerine? (but pure glycerine, not mixed with any other cosmetic products) 

i know vaseline is non-toxic because my vet told me it's okay to give for hairball prevention because cats don't digest it like lard or olive oil. wait, there's another thought if you weren't going to use it often: olive oil is great. i put it on my hair sometimes. or mineral oil? as long as it isn't mixed with scent like baby oil i think it would be fine.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

There's a product called bag balm you can buy at the drugstore, it was designed for cow shudders and is safe for pets...it also works great on people. It comes in a green tin.

If you can't find that, have no vaseline, or glycerine, you can just rub in some veggie oil. It's just dry skin, so oil will help moisturize it, but use a very small amount and rub it in well.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you both for the suggestion! I do have vaseline and olive oil at home. I will try them on Metoo's paws


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Tequila has the same thing. I tried vaseline but it didn't work too well but bag balm did. Highly recommend the bag balm.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

LilyC said:


> Tequila has the same thing. I tried vaseline but it didn't work too well but bag balm did. Highly recommend the bag balm.


lol i didn't even think of bag balm, i use that on *my* hands. i think it's the lanolin in it that works better. it smells though (well, i'm not wild about the odor, i slather it on at bedtime and wear old socks and those cotton gloves).

even though lanolin comes from sheep, i don't know if it's safe for cats to ingest. it very well may be, i just don't know. but if you can get your hands on some 100% lanolin, that's actually the best for dead skin.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience LilyC. I checked two of my local phamarcy but they don't carry bag balm. So I will start from vaseline and olive oil. If they don't work, I will order some bag balms online.

PS: Applied vaseline on Metoo last night. She enjoyed the paw massage immensely. She was purring the entire time and eventually fell asleep in my arms :lol:


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Supposedly you can find bag balm at Walmart. Not sure if it was US or Canada. But I did find it at Lee Valley in the large tin -$11.00. Will last you a longg time. 

Hope the vaseline works for you.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Bag balm is great; it can be used on dogs, cats, people. etc. My brother has used it on their animals, and my niece when she was a baby.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Poetess said:


> Bag balm is great; it can be used on dogs, cats, people. etc. My brother has used it on their animals, and my niece when she was a baby.


i get it at walgreens for 8.99 a tin. i'd think it would be safe, considering its original usage is for chapped cow udders, however, i just don't know. it's been around forever, but that doesn't mean much to me. i don't lick my hands after i put it on lol.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bag balm is fine to use on cats. I don't recommend vaseline or other types of oils as it will stain the carpets or smear on the floor if she doesn't always go to sleep and let it absorb. She could also get hurt sliding around.

Happy Tails Spa makes a product for chapped paws and noses called Paw Butter. Expensive, but feedback from my customers is good.


----------

